# Celebs and their Fabulous Ferragamo!



## jburgh

Please post pictures of celebrities with their Salvatore Ferragamo bags, shoes or accessories!

Please remember to include the name of the celebrity picture you post. And if you know the name of the bag, that too, thanks!


----------



## aznkat25

Ferragamo on Gossip Girl.  Exotic Marisa's!






Confessions of a Shopaholic


----------



## viciel

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## viciel

Eva Longoria


----------



## viciel




----------



## viciel




----------



## viciel




----------



## viciel




----------



## viciel

Ferragamo dress


----------



## viciel

Better look at Eva's bag


----------



## lovingmybags

Jennifer Aniston and Reese Witherspoon carrying lovely python SFs!!  Reese's bag in the last pic is the Apollonia.


----------



## domates

The fabulous Marilyn Monroe with her fabulous Ferragamo sandals


----------



## viciel

Jake Jyllenhaal in Ferragamo:





Christina Ricci with Rubina:





SJP with the pheasant feather clutch:





Eva Mendes with the 'eco-friendly' hobo, lined with handwoven hemp:


----------



## viciel

Diane Kruger in Ferragamo dress:





Lake Bell in Ferragamo dress and an amazingly gorgeous clutch!





Eva Amurri in Ferragamo dress:


----------



## lovingmybags

Catherine Zeta Jones with her gorgeous Celtico ostrich satchel in olive:


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston 

Halle Berry

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie

Jessica Alba


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie
Anne Hathaway
Eva Mendes
Nicole Kidman
Eva Longoria


----------



## karo

Jessica Alba's gorgeous new bag


----------



## hdr4350

Does anyone know the name of the red Ferragamo that Isla Fisher has on page 1 of this thread? I've been looking for this bag since I saw the movie....its TDF!


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston once again


----------



## IFFAH

Hong Kong actress, Carina Lau w/Ferragamo shades


----------



## cate.tris

Jennifer Aniston with black Sofia bag, filming "Bounty Hunter"
Anne Hathaway with woven woven leather bag
Eva Longoria with Marisa bag in snake skin (luv the color!!)
SJP with knot grey bag


----------



## Miss World

Jessica Alba is a huge fan of Salvatore Ferragamo Sunglasses and Handbags

Jessica Alba wearing Ferragamo FE 2165 Sunglasses in black.
Jessica Alba wearing Ferragamo FE 2155 Sunglasses in Tortoise Shell brown.
Jessica Alba wearing Ferragamo FE 2148 Sunglasses in Bone Cream.

She knows quality


----------



## Miss World

Mariah Carey wearing Ferragamo 1176 B shield sunglasses with crystal detailing in gold/brown.

Mariah Carey wearing Ferragamo 1119 shield sunglasses in black.


----------



## Miss World

Madonna in FE 2118 B Sunglasses in black


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie wearing Ferragamo FE 2118 B Sunglasses in Tortoise Shell.


----------



## Miss World

Rachel Zoe wearing Ferragamo FE 2165 Sunglasses in black.


----------



## Miss World

Jessica Alba in Ferragamo FE 2149 round sunglasses. She also has this exact same style in Bone Cream color.


----------



## Miss World

Rachel Zoe wearing Ferragamo FE 2149 Sunglasses in Blonde/Havana or Spotted Tortoise Shell color.

Rachel Zoe with her husband, Roger (i love him!) wearing Ferragamo FE 2149 Sunglasses in Blonde/Havana or Spotted Tortoise Shell color.

And when Stylist Rachel Zoe wears something, you know its great!


----------



## Miss World

Supermodel Kate Moss in Ferragamo FE 2166 Sunglasses.


----------



## Miss World

Supermodel and Italian Celebrity Mariacarla Boscono in Ferragamo FE 2167 B Sunglasses in the newest Ferragamo Campaign.


----------



## Miss World

Demi Moore in Ferragamo FE 2165 Sunglasses.


----------



## Miss World

Rachel Bilson in head-to-toe Ferragamo. Rachel is wearing a Salvatore Ferragamo dress with Ferragamo Lucciola Ankle Booties.


----------



## Miss World

Celebrities including Eva Longoria, Hayden Panettiere and Jessica Alba Salvatore Ferragamo Dresses.


----------



## Miss World

Christina Aguilera and Leighton Meester wearing Salvatore Ferragamo Swimsuits.


----------



## Miss World

Hayden Panettiere wearing Salvatore Ferragamo Phillipa Shoes


----------



## Miss World

Jessica Alba wearing a Salvatore Ferragamo Celtico Handbag.


----------



## Miss World

Jessica Alba wearing Salvatore Ferragamo Manuela Pumps Shoes.

Taylor Momsen of Gossip Girl with a Salvatore Ferragamo Musa Clutch purse in Gold Leather.

Kim Kardashian wearing Salvatore Ferragamo ss 09 Shoes.


----------



## Miss World

Jessica Simpson and Jessica Alba wearing Ferragamo Knit Crochet Handbags.


----------



## Miss World

Eva Longoria carrying a Salvatore Ferragamo Sasso satchel handbag in silver.


----------



## Miss World

Jessica Alba carrying a cubic style Salvatore Ferragamo Clutch in metallic silver.


----------



## Miss World

Jessica Alba carrying a Salvatore Ferragamo Gancio Tassel Shoulder Bag In Metallic Pewter Silver.


----------



## Miss World

Jessica Simpson wearing a classic pair of Salvatore Ferragamo Denia Boots in black.

awww don't you miss the good old days when Jessica Simpson and Nick Lachey were happy and still together


----------



## alisonanna

Anna Hathaway


----------



## kroquet

Eva Longoria looks gorgeous in her lavender.

Alison - thanks for posting Anne.   LOVE that bag!!!!  Wow !!!   I know I said that I preferred it in black, but no more!   Lovely!

Nice avatar, too!


----------



## Miss World

Dita Von Teese in Paris wearing Ferragamo Shoes with suede petals and micro stud detailing.

Drew Barrymoore wearing black lazer lace Ferragamo shoes.

Meryl Streep wearing Ferragamo heels at the Julie & Julia movie premier in Rome.

Mila Kunis wearing Ferragamo bronze python pumps.

Megan Fox wearing black Ferragamo pumps with metal heels.


----------



## Miss World

George Clooney's latest girlfriend carrying three different Ferragamo clutch purses. Including a black patent clutch, a grey Varina clutch and a silver-mirrored clutch.

Hugh Jackman and Matt Damon wearing custom made 3-piece Ferragamo tuxedo and Ferragamo shoes.


----------



## Miss World

Adrian Grenier in a Ferragamo suit and Ferragamo Shoes.

Amy Adams in laser-pierced lace effect leather shoes Ferragamo.

Drew Barrymoore wearing deep purple Ferragamo pumps.

Jennifer Aniston wearing a tailored high waisted grey Ferragamo skirt.

Jennifer Lopez carrying a black Ferragamo maxi clutch in python with metal gancio.


----------



## Miss World

Jennifer Lopez Ferragamo with a blush colored Musa python clutch

Jessica Alba sapphire blue ostrich Ferragamo bag.

Rachel Bilson wearing a black column Ferragamo dress.

Rachel Bilson's stylist Nicole Chavez carrying a Ferragamo clutch.


----------



## Miss World

Gerard Butler and Lake Bell, both in Ferragamo at a cocktail event.

katherine Heigl wearing Ferragamo FE 1173 B Sunglasses.

Natalie portman wearing a ink blue Ferragamo double-breasted jacket.

Angelina Jolie toting around a soft black leather Ferragamo tote with metal gancios.


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie arriving at the Cannes Film Festival in a black ferragamo dress.

Twilight star Cam Gigandet buying Salvatore Ferragamo sunglasses in West Hollywood.

Evangeline Lilly carrying a Ferragamo Clutch.

Jennifer Aniston carrying a Ferragamo Clutch.

Vanessa Hudgens on the cover of InStyle wearing a purple Ferragamo dress.


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie at the Oscars in Ferragamo Peep toe heels. Hard to see in the photo, but she is wearing them 

Halle Berry carrying a stunning gold leather Ferragamo handbag with knot detailing and a wooden gancio.

Hugh Jackman performing in Ferragamo lace up patent shoes.

Jennifer Aniston wearing a pair of custom-made Ferragamo peep toe pumps.

Jennifer Lopez wearing Ferragamo sandals with a braided leather heel in both Gold and White.


----------



## Miss World

Eva Mendes at the Golden Globes with a Ferragamo Clutch.

Jennifer Aniston carrying a Ferragamo Clutch.

Reese Witherspoon carrying around one of her favourite handbags by Ferragamo.


----------



## Miss World

Hugh Jackman in another stunning Ferragamo suit.

Hugh Jackman wearing a Ferragamo Fedora hat.

Jennifer Aniston carrying both a brown and black Ferragamo handbag.

Jennifer Aniston with a red Ferragamo clutch and Nicole Kidman in Ferragamo heels.

Nicole Kidman Ferragamo black clutch.


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie holding a Ferragamo Lambskin Leather Maxi Clutch.

Angelina Jolie toting around a Ferragamo Luigia tote with metal gancio.


----------



## Miss World

Drew Barrymoore looking beautiful in a Ferragamo red layered dress.

Heidi Klum Ferragamo embellished mini dress.

Selena Gomez at a Vogue party wearing a Ferragamo Clutch and Shoes.

Zac Efron wearing patent Ferragamo shoes and Hayden Panettiere with a Ferragamo barrel clutch at the Golden Globes.


----------



## doreenjoy

Thanks for all the great pics!


----------



## kroquet

Thanks for the pics!    Gotta love that Hugh Jackman!!


----------



## Miss World

@ doreenjoy and kroquet

No problem! Thought i would bump this thread up a bit considering so many celebrities love Salvatore Ferragamo designs. If i have more, i'll make sure to post more pics


----------



## karo

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Hogancollector

Where can I find Jennifer Aniston's Ferragamo bag?


----------



## aa12

I would love to know as well, I cant seem to find it anywhere!


----------



## doreenjoy

Emily Blunt, 2010 Golden Globes, Ferragamo box clutch


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes


----------



## ladamadelbosco

suri cruise with her ferragamo "baby"


----------



## butterfly36029

that's crazy! thanks for posting!


----------



## LoveThatThing

Here is another pics of Katie & Suri's Sofia bags:


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie is a fan of Ferragamo. She has been seen on several occasions wearing pieces from the Italian design house.

She has been seen wearing custom made Ferragamo wool coats in white and black, a white Ferragamo tote, Ferragamo boots and oversized Ferragamo FE 2166 Sunglasses.


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie wearing Ferragamo bag, boots, pants and coat.

Chris Pine and Jake Gyllehaal wearing Ferragamo shoes to the Oscars.

Demi Moore carrying a Ferragamo leather envelope clutch.

George Clooney's current girlfriend, Elisabetta Canalis carrying a Ferragamo red satin clutch.

Jennifer Lopez carrying a Ferragamo minaudiere clutch purse.


----------



## Miss World

Hayden Panettiere wearing Ferragamo peep toe shoes.

Jennifer Lopez wearing Ferragamo satin pumps.

Maggie Q in head-to-toe Ferragamo.

Matt Damon wearing a Ferragamo suit and shoes.

Olivia Wilde wearing Ferragamo satin peep toe shoes.


----------



## Miss World

Fergie carrying a black Ferragamo clutch purse.

Matt Damon wearing a three piece Ferragamo suit and shoes.

Sandra bullock wearing black Ferragamo peep toe shoes.

Tina Fey receiving an award in a purple Ferragamo dress.

Vera Farmiga carrying a Ferragamo metallic clutch purse.


----------



## Miss World

Ashley Greene wearing Ferragamo Peep Toe Shoes.

Cameron Diaz in the popular Ferragamo satin peep toe Shoes.

Chloe Sevigny wearing Ferragamo satin peep toe shoes.

Elisabetta Canalis carrying a dusty pink clutch by Ferragamo.

Jon Hamm and Matt Damon wearing Ferragamo Lace up shoes.


----------



## Miss World

Sandra Bullock carrying a brown crocodile clutch purse by Ferragamo.

Mary J.Blige wearing Ferragamo platform Shoes.

Angelina Jolie wearing a charcoal custom made Ferragamo wool coat.

Angelina Jolie wearing another fabulous look with Ferragamo coat, sunglasses and boots.

Angelina Jolie wearing Ferragamo Knee High Suede boots.


----------



## Miss World

Jessica Alba wearing Ferragamo flat shoes in hot pink patent leather.

Madonna wearing a Ferragamo Fur Coat.

Rachel Bilson wearing a Ferragamo printed Scarf.

Rachel Bilson wearing Ferragamo Peep toe shoes in grey suede.

Reese Witherspoon carrying a Ferragamo Purse.


----------



## Miss World

Anne Hathaway carrying a ruby red Ferragamo handbag.

Cate Blanchett wearing Ferragamo Laser Lace shoes.

Emmy Rossum wearing a futuristic Ferragamo dress.


----------



## rusticrouge

Hogancollector said:


> Where can I find Jennifer Aniston's Ferragamo bag?



you may now find that bag at the ferragamo outlet. it is part of the gancio notto collection, meaning "knots".


----------



## iheartcoachcoac

chriseve said:


> Better look at Eva's bag
> styleblog.com.tw/member/member_album/rosalie/rosalie%202009/Eva%20Longoria.jpg


  i'd rather not lol


----------



## TalkPurse

I hope the photo is showing .


----------



## TalkPurse

Eva Longoria carrying Soft Sofia in Ostrich


----------



## stl

Bianca Balti


----------



## bonbonsweet

Eva's dress does not go with the bag. right?


----------



## bonbonsweet

chriseve said:


> Eva Longoria
> splendicity.com/styleitless/files/2008/11/windowslivewriterevalongoriamaxidresslookforless-10dd7pacificphotos057424-26221pcn-eva-longoria-maxi-dress-6nov08-thumb.jpg



This dress doesn't go with the bag or vice versa


----------



## TalkPurse

These pics are from "Celebrity News and Gossips" thread on this forum.


----------



## jesuisariel

I saw Eva's new bag on another website just now and fell in love with it!  But white bags are so hard to care for :wondering


----------



## TalkPurse

I saw a non-suede version of this bag today and I liked it very much.


----------



## bagdoll

^ love it... it's on Nordstrom website.

Here is Jessica Alba with XL WOVEN GANCINI PURSE BAG


----------



## bagdoll

Jessica Alba wearing red Varina satin flats - they are older pics 2009/10 but I'm in love with SF shoes lately


----------



## bagdoll

Swedish model Frida Gustavsson wearing black Vara mid heed pumps...a tad beat up though


----------



## bagdoll

Sonakshi Sinha, Indian actress and model at the 
My Ferragamo collection  debut at Vogues Fashion Night Out in Delhi on the 10th of September, 2010 at the Salvatore Ferragamo store in DLF Emporio.
The cake is amazing!


----------



## bagdoll

Eva Mendes gathered leather hobo.


----------



## bagdoll

Chloe Sevigny.


----------



## bagdoll

Alexa Chung .. SF shoes.


----------



## TalkPurse

Bagdoll - Thank you so much for sharing these photos.  It's nice to see these beautiful celebs and their SFs .


----------



## bagdoll

TalkPurse said:


> Bagdoll - Thank you so much for sharing these photos. It's nice to see these beautiful celebs and their SFs .


 
You're welcome ... I'm obsessed with Ferragamo lately and this forum needs a little shot in the arm so I'm scouring the internet for SF celeb pics. Here is another great pic.

The Stiletto was first designed by Salvatore Ferragamo in the 50s for Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## bagdoll

Jessica Alba rafia flats  and older pic of Jessica Simpson with lime green Marissa


----------



## rracla

Bagdoll:  you're the best! thanks for posting great pics


----------



## bagdoll

rracla said:


> Bagdoll: you're the best! thanks for posting great pics


 
   it's my OCD kicking in.


----------



## bagdoll

Eva Mendes... Resort Collection 2011


----------



## bagdoll

Kristen Bell...


----------



## bagdoll

Nicole Kidman wears Ferragamo gloves and shoes in Australia. (Credit: James Fisher/ Twentieth Century Fox)


----------



## bagdoll

Ferragamos $950 limited-edition Australia shoes. (Credit: Salvatore Ferragamo)


----------



## bagdoll

Catherine Zeta Jones  SF flats


----------



## bagdoll

SF W handbag.  Alex Wek Fashion Week  Sept. 2010


----------



## TalkPurse

Thank you... bagdoll for sharing.  I really like the black croc .



bagdoll said:


> SF W handbag.  Alex Wek Fashion Week  Sept. 2010


----------



## TalkPurse

CZJ looks great in this outfit .



bagdoll said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones  SF flats


----------



## bagdoll

^ yes, very chic.

Here is another pic of Elettra Wiedemann hugging the croc. (I'd hug it too if I had one  )
BTW, Elettra Wiedemann is daughter of Isabella Rossellini


----------



## bagdoll

Jennifer Aniston and the Salvatore Ferragamo Crocodile Fiammetta Tote


----------



## bagdoll

Princess Diana


----------



## TalkPurse

Bagdolll - I hope you don't mind me enlarging this pic.  The croc is so beautiful.









bagdoll said:


> ^ yes, very chic.
> 
> Here is another pic of Elettra Wiedemann hugging the croc. (I'd hug it too if I had one  )
> BTW, Elettra Wiedemann is daughter of Isabella Rossellini


----------



## bagdoll

^not a problem..  that croc bag is 

Jennifer Aniston Crocodile Fiammetta


----------



## TalkPurse




----------



## bagdoll

Sameera Reddy, Indian film actress wearing Vara heels.


----------



## TalkPurse

... and her SF Resort 2011.


----------



## TalkPurse

Ashley Greene and her black drawstring bag from Spring 2011 collection.


----------



## bagdoll

Kate Middleton SF shoes


----------



## TalkPurse

Thank you bagdool...  a royal treat indeed. 



bagdoll said:


> Kate Middleton SF shoes


----------



## TalkPurse

Caludia Schiffer and her saddle bag...


----------



## TalkPurse

Not sure if this has been posted.  Spanish actress Paz Vega with SF cross- body leather bag.


----------



## shueaddict

I might be mistaken but does that not look like a ferragamo bag ?


----------



## Jennifer.L

shueaddict said:


> I might be mistaken but does that not look like a ferragamo bag ?



I could be wrong but I believe that's a Launer bag. Their 'logo' is similar to Ferragamo. Not to mention, Queen Elizabeth usually carries Launer bags.


----------



## doreenjoy

Jennifer.L said:


> I could be wrong but I believe that's a Launer bag. Their 'logo' is similar to Ferragamo. Not to mention, Queen Elizabeth usually carries Launer bags.


 
The shoes might be Ferragamo? I see bows on them.


----------



## bagdoll

Another pic of Kate wearing her tan SF shoes ( and Tods D-bag).


----------



## TalkPurse

.. and her Fall 2010 leather cross-body bag.


----------



## belovaldi

^ Orlando Bloom is so cute!






Angelina Jolie in SF dress.


And is the queen's shoes by SF as well?


----------



## TalkPurse

Courtesy of TPF member IFFAH from the Hermes thread...


----------



## bagdoll

Reese Witherspoon with Bice tote


----------



## bagdoll

Fergie with yellow tote


----------



## bagdoll

Miranda (Cynthia Nixon)  scene from  Sex and the City 2 with yellow croc Sofia


----------



## shueaddict

Jennifer.L said:


> I could be wrong but I believe that's a Launer bag. Their 'logo' is similar to Ferragamo. Not to mention, Queen Elizabeth usually carries Launer bags.


 

Yep, you were right! this is form cocoperez.com:
The Duchess[/COLOR][/URL][/B] isn't the only one who can help sales.
The latest royal to spark a spending frenzy is the *Queen*. No joke. 
After Her Majesty was spotted on April 29th carrying a *Launer London* bag, sales have increased 60%!
Those Brits should have Royal Weddings for often; it's clearly good for business. No pressure *Harry*"


----------



## bagdoll

Nikki Reed SF clutch


----------



## bagdoll

Olivia Palermo SF Vara shoes


----------



## TalkPurse

Sorry if this was posted before.


----------



## TalkPurse

Looks like she really loves this Ferragamo bag.  I found several of her photos wearing this lovely bag.


----------



## Miss World

Elizabeth Liz Hurley wearing Ferragamo FE 2177 Thick Oversized Sunglasses.

In the 2nd picture she is also wearing the Ferragamo FE 2177 Sunglasses, but it seems she also has a Ferragamo handbag on. Not sure what the bag style is called though, sorry


----------



## Miss World

Eva Mendes also wearing the chunky oversized Ferragamo FE 2177 Sunglasses


----------



## Miss World

Angelina Jolie loves Ferragamo. Her she is wearing Ferragamo FE 2178 Oversized sunglasses in both Black and Solid Brown. Beautiful


----------



## TalkPurse

Emmy Rossum with her saddle bag...


----------



## DisCo

Claudia Schiffer w/ a saddle bag


----------



## bagdoll

Lady Gaga


----------



## bagdoll

^Actually I believe the whole outfit and accessories are SF


----------



## karo

Sarah Jessica Parker and Alessandra Ambrosio with Ferragamo bags


----------



## TalkPurse

Eva Mendes


----------



## TalkPurse

Nicole Kidman


----------



## TalkPurse




----------



## karo

Nicole Kidman


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie


----------



## karo

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Michmich16

luv Ferragamo!


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## AhnDella

Beige Hortense tote with shoulder strap


----------



## jessicasstyle

Jessica Simpson with her marissa in green again, and wearing ferragamo sunglasses


----------



## bobobob

Freida Pinto, Leighton Meester, and Hilary Swank attend the Salvatore Ferragamo Cruise Collection 2013 Show at Galerie Denon on Tuesday (June 12) in Paris, France. credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba credit: shoerazzi


----------



## cocosapphire

Leighton Meester


----------



## bobobob

Christina Hendricks


----------



## iixbrianxii

TalkPurse said:


> .. and her Fall 2010 leather cross-body bag.



his face expression > her bag.


----------



## JTJ

Does anyone know if Ferragamo will ever make the Lillaz pump again?


----------



## dfry

Demi Moore head-to-toe in Ferragamo


----------



## dfry

Naomi Watts with Ferragamo clutch.
Credit: bagsnob.com


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Garner with Ferragamo bag and shoes.


----------



## cocosapphire

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## dfry

Xiao Wang wearing Ferragamo in March 2013 Elle UK 
Credit: sandi in the city


----------



## dfry

Bradley Cooper in Ferragamo suit


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Ferragani in March 2013 Elle


----------



## cocosapphire

Fergie


----------



## dfry

Paco Leon in Ferragamo Jacket and tie
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene attends the Salvatore Ferragamo fashion show as part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2013/14 on February 24, 2013 in Milan, Italy. credits: gettyimages and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Aniston  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Nicolas Cage wearing Salvatore Ferragamo suit
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards and justjared


----------



## dfry

Zooey Deschanel wearing Ferragamo flats in April 2013 InStyle 
Credit instyle


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba with Ferragamo bag at her book signing 
Credit outfitid and stylebistro


----------



## dfry

Adrianne Palicki with Ferragamo purse, sandals and jewelry 
Credit rcfa and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Nicki Minaj wearing Ferragamo leather pants in April 2013 Elle 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Teresa Palmer wearing Salvatore Ferragamo in March 2013 InStyle 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway wearing Ferragamo shoes
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba with Ferragamo bag 
Credit outfitid


----------



## dfry

Alyona Subbotina in April 2013 LOfficiel Paris 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway in Ferragamo shoes another day
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Jason Bateman wearing Ferragamo blazer on the cover of April 2013 GQ Style Bible 
Credit gq.com and justjared


----------



## dfry

Olga Kurylenko with Ferragamo clutch
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Emma Roberts wearing Ferragamo Varina Bow flats 
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Robert Downey Jr. wearing a Ferragamo jacket in Korea as he kicked off the world promotional tour for Iron Man 3. 
Credit rcfa and allkpop


----------



## dfry

Olga Kurylenko wore Salvatore Ferragamo sandals to the London premiere of 'Oblivion'
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Olga Kurylenko on Extra at the Grove in Los Angeles.
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Diane Kruger wearing Ferragamo in April 2013 S Moda.  
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Angelina Jolie wearing Ferragamo coat and clutch at the G8 Foreign Ministers' Conference in London.
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Naya Rivera wearing Ferragamo pumps at Allure&#8217;s Look Better Naked Celebration.
Credit fashionbombdaily and justjared


----------



## dfry

Hana Mae Lee wearing Ferragamo shoes at the MTV Movie Awards 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

George Kotsiopoulos wore Salvatore Ferragamo two-tone suit at the Yesssss! 2013 MOCA Gala, celebrating the opening of the exhibition Urs Fischer at MOCA Grand Avenue in Los Angeles
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Ellen Pompeo wore Salvatore Ferragamo top and pants at the Yessss! 2013 MOCA Gala this past weekend in Los Angeles.  
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Brad Goreski head-to-toe in Ferragamo at the 24th Annual GLAAD Media Awards held in Los Angeles 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Isla Fisher with Ferragamo clutch at the release party for her cover of Gotham magazines May 2013 issue on April 26 in New York City 
Credit justjared


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

chriseve said:


> Ferragamo dress
> everydayfacts.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/flats1.jpg


not a flattering dress.


----------



## dfry

Eva Longoria wearing Ferragamo pumps for the Hulu Upfront on Tuesday to promote her streaming sitcom Mother Up! in New York City April 30
Credit starstyle and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Eva Longoria with James Ferragamo at the launch of Salvatore Ferragamo's L'Icona leatherwear in New York City on April 30 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Lily Aldridge in Ferragamo dress at Ferragamos LIcona Launch in NYC 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Derek Blasberg wore Ferragamo jacket and shoes at Ferragamos LIcona Launch in NYC
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Genevieve Jones wore Ferragamo Sharon Eyelet Suede sandals at Ferragamos LIcona Launch in NYC 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Jessica Hart wearing all Ferragamo at Ferragamos LIcona Launch in NYC 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## fashionscoop

dfry said:


> Jessica Hart wearing all Ferragamo at Ferragamos LIcona Launch in NYC
> Credit fashionbombdaily



Don't like the boots with the miniskirt


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana wore Salvatore Ferragamo gladiator sandals at the 'Star Trek Into The Darkness' press conference in Mexico 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan wore Salvatore Ferragamo satin dOrsay platform sandals to The Great Gatsby premiere at the Cannes Film Festival May 15
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Araya A. Hargate wore Salvatore Ferragamo at the All Is Lost Cannes Film Festival premiere held at the Palais des Festivals in France May 22
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Zhang Ziyi with Ferragamo Faberge egg clutch at the Only God Forgives Cannes Film Festival Premiere May 22
Credit rcfa


----------



## JohnPMarketing

aznkat25 said:


> Ferragamo on Gossip Girl.  Exotic Marisa's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confessions of a Shopaholic


Like the red bag.


----------



## Albertdisouza

Great collection out here! The actress wore a dazzling Ferragamo that shows modern architecture-inspired line on Wednesday, which included lots of geometric lines, bold pops of color. I just love black Ferragamo gown accented with a black belt and matching clutch.


----------



## dfry

Mireille Enos with Salvatore Ferragamo clutch at the premiere of 'World War Z' in London June 2 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Petra Nemcova wore Ferragamo head-to-toe at the S. Ferragamo Creations boutique at Pragues First Annual Fashion Night Out May 30 
Credit rcfa


----------



## Kriss

This one is gorgeous! It reminds me of Ibiza style, summery crochet.


----------



## Miss World

Maria Sharapova at an event in Beverly Hills, California carrying a black Ferragamo clutch bag.

Jada Pinkett Smith wearing Salvatore Ferragamo FE 2179 oversized sunglasses.


----------



## Miss World

AnnaSophia Robb at the Los Angeles Film Festival, June 23, 2013 wearing Salvatore Ferragamo strappy black shoes.


----------



## Miss World

Rose Byrne at the CDFA Fashion Awards, June 3, 2013 wearing Salvatore Ferragamo satin shoes.


----------



## Miss World

Emma Watson wearing Salvatore Ferragamo black satin shoes.


----------



## Miss World

Madonna carrying a Salvatore Ferragamo handbag.


----------



## Miss World

Kate Bosworth wearing black Salvatore Ferragamo Shoes.

Alessandra Ambrosio wearing a Resort Salvatore Ferragamo dress.


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Actress Maria Bello arrives at the "Prisoners" premiere during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival at The Elgin on September 6, 2013 in Toronto, Canada. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bagdoll

Olivia Palermo -     vara shoes


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## bobobob

Alice Eve


----------



## bobobob

Maria Bello


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore


----------



## bobobob

Gavin Rossdale (L) and Gwen Stefani arrive at the Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts Inaugural Gala presented by Salvatore Ferragamo at the Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on October 17, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Freida Pinto


----------



## bobobob

Camilla Belle


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe


----------



## bobobob

Maria Bello


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Josh Duhamel


----------



## bobobob

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## bobobob

Abbie Cornish


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron (clutch)


----------



## bobobob

Anne V


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Eastwood zimbio


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Han Hyo-Joo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Deborra Lee Furness


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore


----------



## bobobob

Alyssa Miller zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## steph22

Julia Louis-Dreyfus


----------



## steph22

Kristen Bell (clutch)


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence (purse)


----------



## bobobob

Holland Roden zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge




Anne V




Jessica Hart


----------



## Stacey D

Very nicee!!!!


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## NY_Sunshine

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Lawrence (purse)
> 
> View attachment 2527834


It was that gorgeous Mirrored Clutch. Jennifer looked absolutely stunning that night!


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## claremcgibbons

agh love!


----------



## alphapha

steph22 said:


> Sharon Stone
> 
> View attachment 2671940



Can someone please ID her sandals? Love them!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Amber and Yasmin Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## shinten95

Lets see you and your anti in action or anything you have to say about it


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## missmoimoi

Amy Adams


----------



## missmoimoi

more Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## miriammarquez

Hofit golan


----------



## Tiffanypyfung

Cool pics!


----------



## ayumiken

Celebrities rocking fabulous ferragamo


----------



## minami

Charlie Young..HK actress at a ferragamo event with a clutch and heels..not sure about the dress.


----------



## minami

Jennifer Tse, HK actress at event


----------



## steph22

Christina Hendricks


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Hendricks


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Demi Moore


----------



## IMSilva

Loving those bags!!


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Gabriela Rose

I'm not impressed with the cult of celebrity. However I do rather like Demi Moore's style...and pleased to see that she has the same Ferragamo bag as myself!


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Lala Rudge


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Amal Clooney


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle


----------



## aa12

steph22 said:


> Camilla Belle
> 
> View attachment 3698006


I believe this is a Ralph Lauren bag


----------



## Stansy

steph22 said:


> Camilla Belle
> 
> View attachment 3698006


That's actually Ralph Lauren: Ricky Drawstring Bag


----------



## Rhonda deane

I believe this is my favorite designer now. Wow!


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Paula Abdul


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## l0veileen

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## l0veileen

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Richards


----------



## bobobob

Skyler Samuels


----------



## bobobob

Emily Robinson


----------



## bobobob

Aly & AJ Michalka


----------



## bobobob

Virginia Gardner


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## bobobob

Willa Fitzgerald


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I am loving this new bag! Is there any info/a TPF thread on it?


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## jade

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I am loving this new bag! Is there any info/a TPF thread on it?


Me too. So cute.


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Alison Brie


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## longtimechloefan

Ah you beat me to it. I came here to ppst that pic of Jolie with her Studio bag. I have one too...fabulous bag.


----------



## longtimechloefan

And Angelina Jolie rocks the Ferragamo Studio bag again on Christmas day , this time 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in medium I think.


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Hale


----------



## longtimechloefan

Angelina with the Studio on January 6th


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## bobobob

Gal Gadot


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Laura Harrier


----------



## bobobob

Erin Foster


----------



## bobobob

Sara Foster


----------



## bobobob

Amber Valletta


----------



## bobobob

Ellie Bamber  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Delilah Belle Hamlin


----------



## bobobob

Debby Ryan


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Hale


----------



## MamaSleepy

bobobob said:


> Lucy Hale


I love this bag! Can anyone identify it, please?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MamaSleepy said:


> I love this bag! Can anyone identify it, please?


It's the Mini Studio! That colorway is from this season so you should be able to find it. I know Saks still has it!


----------



## bobobob

Aya and Ami Suzuki


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lottie Moss zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Suki Waterhouse zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Abigail Cowen zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gabriella Wilde zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Monaghan zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Dyer zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Maika Monroe zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lady Amelia Windsor zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Heart Evangelista zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gigi Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Lady Amelia Windsor zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alec Wek zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Maika Monroe (middle) zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Suki Waterhouse and Gabriella Wilde zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lottie Moss and Abigail Cowen zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jodie Spencer zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Monaghan zimbio


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Barbara Palvin


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Natalie Ganzhorn


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Morrison


----------



## steph22

Andie MacDowell


----------



## steph22

Morena Baccarin


----------



## steph22

Meryl Streep


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Mastronardi


----------



## steph22

Emily Osment


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Amiaya


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Larsen Thompson


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Larsen Thompson


----------



## steph22

Larsen Thompson


----------



## steph22

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Sofia Carson


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Larsen Thompson


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## arialux

steph22 said:


> Angelina Jolie
> 
> View attachment 3827438



what’s  the name of this bag? It’s beautiful ❤️


----------



## eadam13

arialux said:


> what’s  the name of this bag? It’s beautiful ❤



Looks like a large Fiamma bag.


----------



## songan

Deepika Padukone is a Danish–born Indian movie star


----------



## Book Worm

songan said:


> Deepika Padukone is a Danish–born Indian movie star
> View attachment 5155000


Not Deepika Padukone. That's Aishwarya Rai-Bachchan, Indian-born actor


----------



## songan

*Deepika Padukone*
Salvador Ferragamo Varina Flats and Hermes Birkin


----------



## songan

Seulgi (슬기) the rapper from SM Entertainment's Red Velvet:




SPRING/SUMMER 2021 SALVADORE FERRAGAMO Studio Bag (S) and Viva Ballet Flats

SOURCE: @hi_sseulgi


----------



## songan

Seulgi (슬기)
Salvadore Ferragamo Earth Top Handle Bag


SOURCE: @hi_sseulgi


----------



## songan

Kang, Seulgi (강슬기)




Salvadore Ferragamo Trifolio Top Handle Bag//Viva Responsible Flats in Red (SOLD OUT)//Viva Bow Bag


----------



## songan

Seulgi (main dancer and rapper of Red Velvet)
Trifolio Shoulder Bag


----------



## fsadeli

songan said:


> Seulgi (슬기)
> Salvadore Ferragamo Earth Top Handle Bag
> View attachment 5157051
> 
> SOURCE: @hi_sseulgi


I love this bag!


----------



## songan

PARIS, FRANCE - JULY 08, 2021
Natalia Verza (model)



Natalia Verza wears sunglasses, a blue pullover under a blue blazer jacket, blue skirt that flows past the knees, Salvatore Ferragamo Medium Trifolio Handbag in Satsuma orange and gold leather with multicolored suede, strappy sandals during Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## songan

*Emma Roberts *(actress) 
Emma is wearing basic H&M jeans and a basic H&M shirt. Emma is carrying a large, pale (toothpaste) green bag.
On her feet are Salvatorre Ferragamo Platform Sandals in black color (and toes with blue nail polish-- the trendy color besides white).


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

*Kendall Jenner*




Salvatore Ferragamo Crocodile Belt​


----------



## songan

*Jessica Alba





^ Salvatore Ferragamo Trifolio Satchel *
​


----------



## songan

*Jeon Yeo Bin* (전여빈) acts as an energetic and highly competent lawyer in Vincenzo (빈센조). In episode 7, she wears the Gancini tote bag by Salvatore Ferragamo with her Celine Classic Jacket and Swarovski jewelry.

_Celine Classic Jacket_
_ Salvatore Ferragamo Gancini Tote Bag_
_Swarovski Creativity Circle Pierced Earrings_


----------



## songan

*Kim So-Yeon* (김소연) carried SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Viva Bow Bag (S) $1,650 in Penthouse season 3 episode 10.
Model code: 21I446 739066


----------



## songan

Actress *Kim So Hyung *(김서형) wears the SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Gancini Bag (S) in purple in episode 5 of Mine (마인).
Mine (마인) is about the lives of three women inside the chaebol Han family, who own shares in business conglomerates.




SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Gancini Bag (S)
Designer Style ID: 743664


----------



## songan

An oldie from 2016 that hasn't ben posted yet...
actress *Blake Lively* in a black Salvatore Ferragamo dress



SOURCE: getty


----------



## songan

*Seulgi* (슬기) from K-pop group Red Velvet


----------



## songan

Actress *Kim So-Yeon* (김소연) plays Cheon Seo-Jin, a wealthy but black-hearted soprano singer, whose arrogance leads to her downfall. Her character wears a Viva-bow shoulder bag from Salvatore Ferragamo in Penthouse, season 3 episodes 17 and 21.


----------



## songan




----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## songan

Being naturally beautiful didn’t prevent Suzy Bae (배수지) from dressing up in the K-drama Start Up. She looked stunning in the REVE jumpsuit from BAU by Bride And You, which she coupled with Bottega Veneta's triangle-buckle leather belt. Finally, she carried her fashionable *Trifolio tote bag *from Salvatore Ferragamo.


----------



## songan

Actress and Miss Korea winner Lee Hanee (이하늬) acted in One The Woman as two characters Jo Yeon-joo and Kang Mi-na. 
In episode one, her character Jo Yeon-joo used a Salvatore Ferragamo Creations leather totebag.




_DAMIANI Belle Epoque Necklace_
_DAMIANI Belle Epoque Ring_
_SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Creations Leather Tote_
_PROJEKT PRODUKT SC7 C10PG_
SOURCE: INKIStyle.com


----------



## songan

Tong Yao (童瑶) acts as Gu Jia in the Chinese drama Nothing But Thirty (三十而已). Here, Gu Jia is pawning her designer items in order to afford private school for her son. I spotted the Ferragamo bag almost immediately when I was binge watching.


----------



## songan

Kang Seulgi (강슬기) of K-pop group Red Velvet is the Salvatorre Ferragamo brand ambassador in South Korea. She's wearing head-to-toe new season Ferragamo with the same exact green mohair cardigan and lavender trousers as the model online. Press the next arrows to see her entire look, including the F Heel Pump shoes ($895) and the Trifolio Mini bag ($750).



SOURCES: ferragamo.com, IG@hi_sseulgi


----------



## songan

K-pop entertainer Seulgi (슬기) of Red Velvet is pictured with her Salvatorre Ferragamo Gancini Minibag ($995 USD). She's been strongly promoting the Minibag line for the past several months.



SOURCES: IG@hi_sseulgi, https://www.ferragamo.com/shop/us/en/women/handbags/minibags/156-726522


----------



## songan

K-pop singer Seulgi (슬기) is wearing the new season's Salvatore Ferragamo Sleeveless Pencil Dress with Floating Silk Skirt and an older Trifolio Bucket bag (which is no longer available online). I like the navy blue and pink version she's wearing more than the gray and ivory option.



SOURCES: ferragamo.com, IG@hi_sseulgi


----------



## songan

Actress Ko Hyun-Jung (고현정) carried the SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Studio Bag (M) $2,900 in JTBC's new Korean drama Reflection Of You  《너를 닮은 사람 》 episode 2. Her character is an accomplished writer and wife of a chaebol whose life changes after meeting the other female protagonist of the series who does not have much time left.


----------



## songan

South Korean actress Go Hyun-Jung (고현정) carried the Margot top-handle bag from Salvatore Ferragamo in Reflection of You 《너를 닮은 사람》 episode 6.


----------



## songan

In episode 1 of The Devil Judge, Kim Min-Jung (김민정) definitely looked fancy in this Havano jacket and skirt set! Along with that, she carried a top handle medium bag from Salvatore Ferragamo.


----------



## songan

Go Hyung-jung (고현정) carried the Salvatore Ferragamo Studio Tote in Reflection of You 《너를 닮은 사람》 , episode 2.


----------



## songan

Hannah Quinlivan (昆凌)


Gancini shoulder bag


----------



## songan

Hannah Quinlivan Chou (昆凌)


Gancini backpack


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bagmaniac123

can someone pls help me. im looking to purchase this wallet. can somebody tell me where i can find this wallet


----------

